# p1320 coils?



## tch (Oct 19, 2007)

hi-newbie here. 2000 SE 97,500 stock darn it. Got last May

CEL on, also intermittent really rough start and run-sounds like 2/3 cylinders not firing (only happened 2/3 times in 3 months). Start it 3 hours later smooth as silk.

New NGKs in, light off for 3 days then on again. Had it checked at AZ and local garage, both show 1320 no cylinder readout.

Thinking of replacing all coils next. Have read a lot of threads most very old. Checked a lot of "discount" OEM suppliers, $85/90 each ridiculous! A $500 tune up! Getting old I guess.

Anybody had any recent experience with AIP Electronics on e bay? About 175 for all 6. Don't know if they're cheap because no middleman or cheap junk. Other choice would be Hitachis at Rock Auto about $60/each.

Appreciate any current info.


----------

